# Prank leaves Justin Bieber facing tour of North Korea



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 5, 2010)

QUOTE(http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10506482.stm) said:
			
		

> *Justin Bieber's Twitter page has become the target of an internet joke.*
> 
> A public vote on the Canadian singer's My World Tour page asked users which country he should tour next, with no restrictions on the nations that could be voted on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raika (Jul 5, 2010)

Hahaha. I lol'd. I wonder if he will really end up in NK.


----------



## updowners (Jul 5, 2010)

QUOTE(http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10506482.stm) said:
			
		

> This spurred users of imageboard website *4Chan* to nominate North Korea, with the vote now turning viral.



Haha, once again.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 5, 2010)

lool good, i realy hate that brat, serves him right XD


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kim Jong-il just wants his son home


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Kim Jong-il just wants his son home


I see you copied that from my post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/t238819-want-a-free-ste...p;#entry2962388


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 5, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i copyed pics yes but added text 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




information on the plot


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Justin Bieber (in fact, I hate his music and his personality) but hey, making rumors about his mom isn't very nice.


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes!
As much as I don't like him, that's an awful thing to do. Making fun of him is one thing, but targetting his parents/family members is really not nice at all. 

Also, I guess this is getting a little silly. He's only like... 16? I hate his singing, I hate his voice! But really, having so much obvious hate directed towards him, particularly at such an age is pretty horrible stuff. I don't think he's mature enough to cope with internet hate campaigns tbh. 

In conclusion, I don't like him! But I feel sympathetic towards him.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of Justin Bieber (in fact, I hate his music and his personality) but hey, making rumors about his mom isn't very nice.



have u seen his mum?


----------



## ryan90 (Jul 5, 2010)

i was part of the 4chan clan sending him to north korea, i had a program running about 30 times simultaneously, it was fun but he had better go!

All his fans want him in communist north Korea lol


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

Ew! is that his REAL mom?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 5, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Ew! is that his REAL mom?



yes thats his mumma


----------



## ryan90 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she's pretty hot


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 5, 2010)

God damn! I love this internet!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

She looks like Miley Cyrus!............ 



Spoiler



after 15 years!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 5, 2010)

for the lulz


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 5, 2010)

Justin's face is just like he came with a kiss on the cheek


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 5, 2010)

ryan90 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So yer a milf lover then huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously though I hate that kid with a passion, people are gonna hate him when his nuts finally drop and his voice goes from being a whiney 12 year old to a mans voice.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant believe her mother looks like that. I was expecting her to be older


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 5, 2010)

Uhum, can we get this back on topic and not about Biebers banging hot mom?


----------



## Thoob (Jul 5, 2010)

It's times like these I love the internet. Hundreds of thousands of strangers working together to accomplish something stupid, yet hilarious.


----------



## Lubbo (Jul 5, 2010)

be funny if he actually goes but i highly doubt it


----------



## Thoob (Jul 5, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> be funny if he actually goes but i highly doubt it


He has to go! He can't betray all his North Korean fans!


----------



## Raika (Jul 5, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Lubbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, yeah, he can't betray all of his imaginary North Korean fans! If not he'll get nuked!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 5, 2010)

He wouldnt back out something his many fans have voted for

if he does im sure even his legitimate fans wont be happy


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 5, 2010)

4chan triumphs again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It'd be hilarious to see how this turns out.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jul 5, 2010)

lol, I hate this kid... I'm ashamed of Canada for having produced him.  Send him to North Korea and leave him there, I say.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

This made my day. Really.


LOLBIEBER.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 5, 2010)

LMAO I LOVE THE INTERNET! 
I laughed so hard i farted.


It's all because of youtube he became famous.

Damn.


----------



## Coto (Jul 5, 2010)

sad, really.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 5, 2010)

I lol'd. Badly. His mom is kinda hot but I hate the child. Anyway, that was pretty damn good, thanks for that.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 5, 2010)

YES!  My day just got even better.  I hate to say this, but, thank you 4Chan!


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 5, 2010)

Later Bieber, have fun in Korea. Try not to get killed over there XD


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't like the kid, but damn that's fucked up. He's probably going to go into whatever's in second place. Unless Kim is all like "No please come over to my wonderful country! I have Beiber fever!!"


----------



## Midna (Jul 5, 2010)

Good Evil 'ol 4Chan


----------



## MarioBrotha (Jul 5, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t238160-send-justin-bei...orea?&st=15
Love how even GBATempers helped make this happen


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent... All according to plan.
Smithers! Ready the missiles.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 5, 2010)

Exactly my thought juggernaut


----------



## Satangel (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice joke man, really hilarious! I saw the North Koreans on the World Cup a few weeks ago, they were all so scared! They lost like 7-0 to Portugal, I wonder if the NK players are still alive


----------



## pitman (Jul 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The contest, which ends at 1800 on 7 July, saw North Korea move from 24th to 1st place in less than two days, several thousand votes ahead of *Israel*.



For fuck sakes don't let that thing into my country *votes NK*


----------



## alidsl (Jul 5, 2010)

hehe, It reminds me of Team America, it's all part of Eric Baldwin's masterplan


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jul 5, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> lol, I hate this kid... I'm ashamed of Canada for having produced him.  Send him to North Korea and leave him there, I say.
> 
> +1, hate him so much
> 
> QUOTE(alidsl @ Jul 5 2010, 07:40 PM) hehe, It reminds me of Team America, it's all part of Eric Baldwin's masterplan



Alec Baldwin?


----------



## SpiritBoy (Jul 5, 2010)

"The contest, which ends at 1800 on 7 July, saw North Korea move from 24th to 1st place in less than two days, several thousand votes ahead of Israel."

Did I miss something? Why did they mention Israel here?
Don't tell me that.. that.. whatever that is is planning to come *here*
dear lord this is horrible


----------



## Potticus (Jul 5, 2010)

Milf alert.....

On the other hand let's hope he gets sent to NK.
Have fun with the commies


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful. Thanks to the auto-scripting, iMacros and Autoclicker, all GBATemp fans can join in by going to the EoF and clicking on the 'Send Bieber to Korea' thread. I alone have voted 6,545 times already and counting. C'mon people. I can't wait to see shots of him in Pyongyang


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 5, 2010)

Now, _this_ was /b/.
I know, I took part. We're trying to get him killed, you see.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes. Who agrees that the world would be a better place is It did not exist?


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 5, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Yes. Who agrees that the world would be a better place is It did not exist?


Clearly, I do.
/b/ has another operation in the pipeline (youtube wasn't us) and, once again, it will benefit humanity.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

I believe we should refer to that sad excuse of a boy as "It".

The BBC got it all wrong, I'm afraid. It wasn't a prank. It was real. We _want_ him to go - *it isn't a joke*. If he gets killed, woohoo! If he doesn't, someone will kill him anyway because his voice is nigh on shit. We must protect the israelis from having It corrupting their brains and ears, so the best option is to send him to Best Korea™


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 5, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> I believe we should refer to that sad excuse of a boy as "It".
> 
> The BBC got it all wrong, I'm afraid. It wasn't a prank. It was real. We _want_ him to go - *it isn't a joke*. If he gets killed, woohoo! If he doesn't, someone will kill him anyway because his voice is nigh on shit. We must protect the israelis from having It corrupting their brains and ears, so the best option is to send him to Best Korea™


You must be a /b/rother?
Remember! North Korea is Best Korea!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhh... what's a /b/rother?

and I DID write 'Best Korea™'


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmm... Best you don't know, then.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

looked it up. I gots it.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 5, 2010)

I live in Israel...

Please dear god send him to North Korea


----------



## Hiz_95 (Jul 5, 2010)

Why does everyone hate him so much? Not bothered, just curious.
I don't really like him but I have no reason to dislike him.


----------



## mkoo (Jul 5, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> God damn! I love this internet!


Nah the other Internet is better


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 5, 2010)

Unless this thread moves off of the /b/ subject, I'll request to have it locked, for example Jetkun is way too young to be browsing /b/.


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 5, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Unless this thread moves off of the /b/ subject, I'll request to have it locked, for example Jetkun is way too young to be browsing /b/.


How old is he? I mean, he knows about furries...


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 5, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> beegee7730 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 15 and I'm a furry. Is that wrong?


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 5, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No....
Just that if he's old enough to be a furry then he's seen far worse than /b/ can offer these days.


----------



## Fudge (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, thats pretty funny. I just voted for North Korea lol.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmmm, too many thoughts going through my mind. One important question is 'WHO DA FUCK IS Justin Bieber?!?!' Seriously, I never heard of SickPuppies until they played on Saturday on Ross Fields in the Naval Compound. Really who is he...


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'm almost 17 and I still think that /b/ is taboo for people my age.


----------



## Gnargle (Jul 5, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm almost 17 and I still think that /b/ is taboo for people my age.


Really? I'm 16, /b/ is far more tame _now_ than much of the internet, especially the kind of stuff that people find then link the whole school too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 5, 2010)

*cough* I can't believe I'm saying this, but back to Bieber please...


----------



## .Darky (Jul 5, 2010)

YES, OH GOD, YES! 

My faith has returned. ;_;


----------



## injected11 (Jul 6, 2010)

Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large numbers.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 6, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> ryan90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it never will. Maybe he'll pull a Michael Jackson.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 6, 2010)

bubblepost


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I became furry far before I learned about /b/ or much about the internet at all. 


I believe I was only 11.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geoflcl (Jul 6, 2010)

Goodness, as much as I dislike Justin Bieber, I almost feel a little sorry for the kid. 

Dang, they may be idiots, but 4chan is a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 6, 2010)

To me 4chan is like a group of spambots but what they did is awesome mwahabahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Jul 6, 2010)

lol this is hilarious 4chan is great heheh


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Goodness, as much as I dislike Justin Bieber, I almost feel a little sorry for the kid.
> 
> Dang, they may be idiots, but 4chan is a force to be reckoned with!


You do not feel sorry for It. It is impossible to feel sorry for It.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 6, 2010)

Well slot of guys from here voted aswell


----------



## Advi (Jul 6, 2010)

I confess, I voted for North Korea a few times myself.

I regret nothing.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 6, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> Maybe *It*'ll pull a Michael Jackson.


Corrected...
I hope he gets...

Drowned?
Shot?
Murdered?
Killed?
Assassinated?
...
...
...


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 6, 2010)

Advice Fox said:
			
		

> I confess, I voted for North Korea a few times myself.
> 
> I regret nothing.


+1
I voted...*a lot*. Hope he goes and doesn't pussy out.


----------



## sputnix (Jul 6, 2010)

to all the people worried that bieber will be killed in north Korea, team America will be there to protect him.






sidenote Biber makes me sad to be Canadian


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jul 6, 2010)

If he gets sent to NK, or Best Korea, then all they would do is make a Beiber Bomb, the BB, and then nuke the whole world with his horrible singing. NNNNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devin (Jul 7, 2010)

Justin Bieber Is German For Best Korea.

Link to voting page?


----------



## westarrr (Jul 7, 2010)

Hehe,

Luckily I participated in the vote for NK.. (Edit: not once, 5 times! yaya... finally found a use for twitter)

Didnt know about the Justin Bieber Syphilis, i lol'd when i read it..
Im still lolling xD..







if only he'd really go


----------



## hankchill (Jul 7, 2010)

I think you're all terrible for supporting this.

I don't care for Justin Bieber, his music, or anything to do with him really, but he's a person just like you and me. You guys seem to want him 'dead' -- why? Obviously someone out there likes him, and let's face it, he's a lot more successful than you or me at his age.

The constant talk of 4chan, wanting to kill this kid, and wanting to 'bang his hot mom' is just a little bit disturbing, annoying, and childish. Yeah, it's the internet, I don't expect anything different. Hope a mod steps in.


----------



## westarrr (Jul 7, 2010)

No killing, no raping moms.. his mom creeps  me out, she looks like a hippy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Killing is a bit too over-encouraged...
Just get him to NK and keep him there.. Never to hear something about Bieber


----------



## DEagleson (Jul 7, 2010)

Justin Bieber just got PWN3D by 4Chan. mohahahaha!!
Do you think North Korea will use him to develop weapons of mass destruction?


----------



## alidsl (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't worry he won't die, because we're dicks


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 7, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> If he gets sent to NK, or Best Korea, then all they would do is make a Beiber Bomb, the BB, and then nuke the whole world with his horrible singing. *BABY BABY BABY* NNNNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


Fix'd.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 7, 2010)

hankchill said:
			
		

> I think you're all terrible for supporting this.
> 
> I don't care for Justin Bieber, his music, or anything to do with him really, but he's a person just like you and me. You guys seem to want him 'dead' -- why? Obviously someone out there likes him, and let's face it, he's a lot more successful than you or me at his age.
> 
> The constant talk of 4chan, wanting to kill this kid, and wanting to 'bang his hot mom' is just a little bit disturbing, annoying, and childish. Yeah, it's the internet, I don't expect anything different. Hope a mod steps in.


Well the general view of this kid is his music is horrible, his singing is horrible, and the only people who like him is 10 year old girls and they dont care about his music, only that he is "cute" and thats why they buy his music, then he struts around like he the next micheal jackson thinking he is the greatest

it was a disaster waiting to happen...


----------



## NiGHtS (Jul 7, 2010)

Some of you guys are going waaaay over the top dontcha think!?

I mean ok fair enough you don't like him for the reasons that Joe88 said but like hankchill said banging his mum and wanting him dead? :/ He's not the greatest singer (personally I find him mediocre really) and the fact that so many people like him annoy you but by saying stuff like that isn't it YOU people that need to 'grow some balls' as many would say.

monologue over xD


----------

